# To those who suggested Bare Essentials



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am so happy that I listened to those of you that recommended Bare Essentials! I had been breaking out horribly and I could not figure out why. I tried Retin-A micro, other various over the counter treatments, face washed, NOTHING worked. So, I assumed it must be the Mac liquid foundation I had been wearing. I have now been wearing BE for about a week and a half and my skin is 100% clear. I am soooo happy! 

I don't really find it difficult to put on and I think that I get really good coverage. I bought the starter kit at Sephora and it has everything that I need. Thanks again for the awesome recommendation!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm glad that you like it. It is the only thing that I will ever wear.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> I'm glad that you like it. It is the only thing that I will ever wear.[/B]


Same here.....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Isn't it just the best? I'm hooked for life! I'm so glad you got such great results so quickly.


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

For anyone interested, there's a Bare Escentuals Addicts Forum.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

See what did we tell you ????

I am a life time member also - it gives you a radiant and youthful flawless look.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> For anyone interested, there's a Bare Escentuals Addicts Forum.[/B]



Are you serious ???


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531163
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely. That's the link in the sentence. Or, google "bare escentuals addicts forum."


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531163
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: Better go check it out! LOL


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I've been "using" for years now...I would never put another foundation on my skin ever. The BE Addicts Forum is a great place...updates on specials, products, and Leslie Blogett sometimes posts there too! I used to post more often, now I'm more of a lurker...still a great place to go espcecially if you're just starting out. The gals there have great suggestions for newbies!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> I'm glad that you like it. It is the only thing that I will ever wear.[/B]


Ditto!!! I love that it gives you such a natural look!!! It is also so fast and easy to apply!!! So glad that you like it and your skin does!!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531103
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, my skin definitely LOVES it! I am just so happy that my breakouts are gone because it was really awful having worse skin at 26 than through all of my teen years. I don't think I need the addicts forum....yet  I will definitely check it out for specials though. Never hurts to save some $$.

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

SaltyMalty has the "hookups" for coupons when they are available.

Last time on her suggestion I save with the Family and Friends 20% off .. Thanks


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I love it too. Occasionaly i go back to my old liquid foundation for a day and then I want to kick myself because its never as good as the minerals.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: O.K., I'm confused. I see it spelled 2 ways, Bare "Essentials", and Bare "Escentuals", then some say "Bare Minerals" and then I see the container that says "i.d." Is there more then 1 company that you are talking about? If I try it I want to know I have the real thing. I've seen starter kits at Costco and other retail stores. :smhelp:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

With the foundation....how do you find which color is right for you...do they sell it at stores???? does it work for more "mature" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: (wrinkled) skin......


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm glad you found something you love! I work in cosmetics and a lot of our clients come in with broken out skin! And of course they use MAC!!! It is not a very good line AT ALL!!! Ive heard some horror stories about it from girls that went to beauty school and did experiments on it!!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> I'm glad you found something you love! I work in cosmetics and a lot of our clients come in with broken out skin! And of course they use MAC!!! It is not a very good line AT ALL!!! Ive heard some horror stories about it from girls that went to beauty school and did experiments on it!!![/B]


Yeah I've definitely discovered that it is crap!! I used to use Lancome but then when I was in law school I switched to Mac because it is significantly cheaper. I always thought it was decent because I mean they sell it at Saks which usually only carries stuff that is OK. I am done with them though!

I think someone asked how you know which color to use. I went to Sephora one of the girls that worked there matched my color for me.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I just wanted to say that your little baby is sooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> With the foundation....how do you find which color is right for you...do they sell it at stores???? does it work for more "mature" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: (wrinkled) skin......[/B]


If you can find a bare escentuals store (which I know for sure they have one in charlotte, n.c., and atlanta, ga., they will do a "make-down" for you. They will find the right shades, and you can experiment with lots of colors. I had the best time having that done. 
Sephora carries it as well as they have begun to have some JC Penneys carrying the line. Look on their site to find the closet to you.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I love Bare Minerals.. I have been using it religiously for like 4 years, and then noticed that my skin was breaking out really badly, so I switched product and started using Bobbi Brown oil free foundation, and it made my skin so much worse! I went to the Derm. and he treated me w/ medicine for dermatitis, and I'm using B.E. again and couldn't be happier! Glad u like it Becky!

ps. I HATE MAC!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Is this the same stuff they have on QVC sometimes? I'm not a QVC person, but I have seen it advertised there....I think. Might just have to try some.....the next time I go to the mall (once or twice a year).


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been using it since Christmas, I love it. I hate the feeling of anything heavy on my face. It's the only makeup i will use


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I've been using BE for quite sometime now, and I know I mentioned this in another post awhile back, but I thought it was worth mentioning again. 

For the most part, I am happy with the BE foundation, but after wearing it awhile, I began to breakout in cystic acne along my jawline. After researching it, I found this is semi-common among BE wearers. Apparently, there is an ingredient in the foundation called Bismuth that is an irritant. Anyway, I found that if I apply a primer to my skin before the foundation, it really helps. 

Most primers range from $10-$30 but if you use Monistat's Chafing Relief Powder-Gel, it is the same thing. I get mine at CVS for $8. Here is a link so you can see what the product looks like. Chafing Relief Powder-Gel

(I know it is a weird thing to use on your face, but it really works  )


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> :shocked: O.K., I'm confused. I see it spelled 2 ways, Bare "Essentials", and Bare "Escentuals", then some say "Bare Minerals" and then I see the container that says "i.d." Is there more then 1 company that you are talking about? If I try it I want to know I have the real thing. I've seen starter kits at Costco and other retail stores. :smhelp:[/B]


Yes I am confused about that. I would like to try a mineral makeup but its seems there are sooo any of them and like Dee said I have seen those knock offs too.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Bare Escentuals is AWESOME!!!! I have been a faithful user for about 4 years now and I would never wear anything else. I buy most of my products from QVC...I am always getting compliments on my skin!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> :shocked: O.K., I'm confused. I see it spelled 2 ways, Bare "Essentials", and Bare "Escentuals", then some say "Bare Minerals" and then I see the container that says "i.d." Is there more then 1 company that you are talking about? If I try it I want to know I have the real thing. I've seen starter kits at Costco and other retail stores. :smhelp:[/B]


The company is called Bare Escentuals (they produce many products beside mineral makeup). The foundation, eye, cheek, and other "powder" products are called Bare Minerals. Bare Minerals is one of the lines that Bare Escentuals produces. id on the lids of the products is just a little reminder to always be true to yourself. It's a kind of daily inspiration. 

The foundation colors are very forgiving, and I actually mix two shades, sometimes three, to get my perfect match. I know that Nordstroms, Sephora, and Ulta carry the products but you can also buy directly from the BE website. QVC has the best prices on kits that they offer, so look for when they have a BE today's special value! Lately these have included auto delivery kits w/different eye and cheek colors each season. Believe me when I tell you that those little pots of color are addicting...


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah and sorry, I added to the confusion by spelling Essentials wrong in the title!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Count me in too. I've been using BE for several years now and love love love it....did I mention that I love it? :wub:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> I've been using BE for quite sometime now, and I know I mentioned this in another post awhile back, but I thought it was worth mentioning again.
> 
> For the most part, I am happy with the BE foundation, but after wearing it awhile, I began to breakout in cystic acne along my jawline. After researching it, I found this is semi-common among BE wearers. Apparently, there is an ingredient in the foundation called Bismuth that is an irritant. Anyway, I found that if I apply a primer to my skin before the foundation, it really helps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! I'll have to try this. I don't break out with it but the Bismuth in it makes my face itch in the sun.  Love everything else about it though...been wearing it for a couple years now! :thumbsup:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531279
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh I was confused too. Thanks for the explaination.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ok, i'm definitely going to have to check this product out!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Okay, after all your recommendations, I finally ordered myself some Bare Minerals! I'm so excited!!! I'll let you know what I think...

Josie says: Mommy says that she might actually wear makeup more often if it doesn't feel gross!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Very interesting.....maybe I'll actually buy something for myself, instead of the dogs...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Very interesting.....maybe I'll actually buy something for myself, instead of the dogs... [/B]


I know...I'm interested now, too!

Something I just bought that I like is sheer foundation w/ SPF from Neutrogena. Their stuff is fragrance free, non-comedogenic, etc. It comes in a tube. The coverage is perfect--it's not heavy or cakey AND it has the SPF. It retails for around $14 but I got it 40% off on sale.

Is the bare minerals fragrance free? Does it have SPF? I need both of those....


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Here's the description from their website:

Made with pure, crushed minerals from the earth, bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation looks like a powder, feels like a cream and buffs on like silk, giving skin a natural luminosity. Free of preservatives, talc, oil, waxes, fragrances, and other chemicals that can irritate skin and cause breakouts, its ideal for all skin types and conditions, from sensitive skins to acne and rosacea. Our weightless, silky minerals give you flawless coverage with the amazing look and sensation of radiant bare skin. Plus, it provides natural SPF 15 broad spectrum UVA/UVB protection. What's not to love?



I absolutely HATE the feeling of wearing foundation on my face and have acne prone skin. After the glowing recommendations from the girls around here, I thought I just had to try it. I'll definitely let you know what I think, but it'll be 1-2 weeks because I didn't pay for express shipping.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Here's the description from their website:
> 
> Made with pure, crushed minerals from the earth, bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation looks like a powder, feels like a cream and buffs on like silk, giving skin a natural luminosity. Free of preservatives, talc, oil, waxes, fragrances, and other chemicals that can irritate skin and cause breakouts, its ideal for all skin types and conditions, from sensitive skins to acne and rosacea. Our weightless, silky minerals give you flawless coverage with the amazing look and sensation of radiant bare skin. Plus, it provides natural SPF 15 broad spectrum UVA/UVB protection. What's not to love?
> 
> ...


Interesting! I have super sensitive skin--have had resacea in the past as well as acne (I'm currently using retin A) also am allergic to fragrance. It does sound interesting. I also tried some mineral foundation from Dusty's mom (hello out there Daisy) I'm not sure if she's still selling it but it was very good. I am going to keep all this in mind for when I am able to splurge one of these days! Thanks for the info!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just wanted to add myself to the list! I finally decided to buy myself something 

I just bought the starter kit about 4 days ago and absolutely LOVE it! I went back to get the eyes, cheeks and lips kit 2 days later!!

I've always used Clinque b/c I go for the natural look, but wanted something new. You really don't feel this on and it doesn't have any problems blending and matching your skin. 

So, how do I find out when there are specials on it? I could see this becoming an addiction :brownbag:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you have an "Ulta" Beauty Store near you, they carry Bare Escentuals, and they will show you how to apply it. I'm pretty sure I saw the starter kit at Target as well. I like most of their products, and have been using them for over 9 years, but as far as I know they still haven't removed the parabens from their Mineral Veil. Parabens are preservatives which aren't too good, so I switched over to using Bare Faced Minerals foundation and powder, which is available online and made in Florida. http://www.barefacedminerals.com/


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I still absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE Bare Escentuals. My skin is flawless. Before using this, when I was using Mac, I had probably 3-5 zits at a time and they were painful. I love having clear skin and I feel a lot more confident. My mom could not believe the difference in the balanced and natural look it gave me too. I never feel like I'm wearing makeup either which I love. I also love how you can use it as concealer around your eyes, eyelids and nose which really evens out the color. 

About the mineral veil, I don't use it. All I use is the foundation powder and a different brand of blush and bronzer. This has worked well for me. I will probably try their other products when I need new stuff though. 

I am still so thankful to those of you who recommended this product to me, I just wish I had listened sooner!!!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

_Before_ you try Bare Essentials, try *Everyday Minerals*!!

I used to use BE too, but I always felt like it kind of felt a little heavy and a little cakey for me. My friends also who were break out prone experienced a lot of breakouts with their products. Also you could always tell that I had makeup on with Bare Essentials. There are a LOT of mineral makeup companies out there that are mainly internet based and not in stores that are much better than BE. BE also contains an extra ingredient than most other companies which may cause irritation for people with sensitive skin (I'm totally forgetting that extra ingredient right now.. I dont' have my makeup things with me, I'll look it up later!) Most people who don't research about makeup just buy BE b/c that's the only one they've heard of. 

There are a lot of other mineral companies that are great too, but my personal favorite is Everyday Minerals.

*Why are they better than BE?* In addition to not containing one of the ingredients (grr.. what was it, I'll find out later) they also have SOOO many foundation *color options* to choose from so you can get your perfect match. In addition to the incredible amount color selection, they have *4 formulas* while BE only has one. They have light glow which is for people with dry skin or those who want a "dewy"look. Semi-matte gives you a velvety, soft glowy look, Matte is for those who have oily skin or those who want a matte finish to their foundation, and finally Intensive, is a heavier coverage foundation than the other formulas. 

In addition to that, their foundation is seriously *HALF the price *or even less than BE, with all the *same ingredients* (except for that one unnecessary one..) and it's soo natural looking, no one ever realizes I was wearing MAKE UP when I wear EDM. When I tell them I'm wearing makeup, they demand to know what it is and so far I have turned 15 of my friends onto EDM and they have all stopped using BE and never looked back!

LOL, I sound like a EDM representative or something, but I'm not. I'm just an amazed customer they'll have for life. It just pains me when people don't really do more research and just jump into BE right away because that's the only one they've heard of. 

Everyday Minerals also offers *FREE SAMPLES* (just pay shipping like $5) and they give you *3 choices of foundation, 1 blush, and 1 concealer.* You seriously can't go wrong w/ that at all! These samples will last you _forever_! I finally bought the real thing after using my samples for 3 months!

try it out! even if you're using BE, just order the free samples from EDM and you can compare. You won't regret it!!

http://www.everydayminerals.com

This is a picture of me wearing their semi-matte foundation (taken in with day light, no flash)









some other pics:
http://photos-b.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-...204961_9957.jpg
http://photos-c.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-...1204962_218.jpg
http://photos-e.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-...1204964_764.jpg
http://photos-d.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-...1204963_500.jpg


sorry for the long post :smpullhair: :smpullhair: this is what happens when you get me on the topic of makeup!  I'm a makeup junkie and work as a makeup artist on the side. My second obsession other than Coby!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> sorry for the long post :smpullhair: :smpullhair: this is what happens when you get me on the topic of makeup!  I'm a makeup junkie and work as a makeup artist on the side. My second obsession other than Coby![/B]




- Hey thanks, I will check it out!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Salty Malty had alerted us to the sale they had - it was a 20% discount coupon.

I think I explained this before, I took it to the BE counter at Macy's (they have a whoel section) .. they made a big deal that they wouldn't take it and to go to the actual BE store in another mall etc etc ...

Finally, after asking for the manager and flashing my Macy's black card - they gave me the discount - I was buying a whole stack of stuff for my sister as well so it was great !!!!!!!!!!

I think it was from their website - help me out here Salty malty .


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I also love it! I was having a lot of problems with my skin and I went to the dermatologist and found out it was roscea.. After a couple of diferent antibiotics and creams we got the right one. But it was during this time I did a lot of research on roscea and decided to try BE. I was using MAC like a lot people said and all it did was make it worse. When I went to buy it I was actually so embarrased cause my face looked so bad but I am so glad I did. It was only a few days and my face looked so much better. I also love the way it feels on my skin as opposed to liquid foundation. Anyways, love it, love it....


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I also love it! I was having a lot of problems with my skin and I went to the dermatologist and found out it was roscea.. After a couple of diferent antibiotics and creams we got the right one. But it was during this time I did a lot of research on roscea and decided to try BE. I was using MAC like a lot people said and all it did was make it worse. When I went to buy it I was actually so embarrased cause my face looked so bad but I am so glad I did. It was only a few days and my face looked so much better. I also love the way it feels on my skin as opposed to liquid foundation. Anyways, love it, love it....[/B]


I also do have rosacea ... the only thing that would calm it down is the MetroGel from a doc.
It used to get so bad that my kids would say - mummmmm don't get mad your rosacea is going to flare up :smrofl: 

Since using BE - it's almost gone - I do have occasional problems but I go back to the metrogel and it subsides but that is not even once a month.

I can't say enough about this stuff.

Only problem is their skin care stuff was too harsh on my face (the primer and moisturizer) it has glycolic acid in it which didn't agree with my face but besides that the mineral powders are aweeeeeeeeee soooooooooooooooommmeeee


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Before_ you try Bare Essentials, try *Everyday Minerals*!![/B]


Thanks for the info! I went to the site and ordered the free sample kit. Their web site is really fun to use... very informative!!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i just ordered the samples too.. thanks for the info!! im excited and can't wait til it comes in... i love bare minerals so we'll see how this goes!! 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=572082
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been wanting to try Bare Minerals, so I ordered the Everyday Minerals kit. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=572082
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered some samples too! I LOVE samples!!

Hey, if nothing else I found even more makeup that I like! 

I do like going to the store to try the stuff on though, so I like samples to be sure it'll work for me. 

Thanks for the link Carol! I'll let ya know how it works for me and compared to BE!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I've used Everyday Minerals before and you are right, I do prefer it over BE (it doesn't contain bismuth), but I keep using BE because I can run into a BE store or Ulta and get what I am out of instead of ordering and waiting (I hate ordering via the Internet). If Everyday Minerals were to hit the stores, I would switch right away! I think they have more color choices for foundation and therefore, I think they have more selection of colors for various undertones.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

I love it too and have been using it for a number of years. My only issue with it is when it is really hot, if I start to perspire a bit on my face, my skin gets itchy. Has anyone else experienced that?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> I love it too and have been using it for a number of years. My only issue with it is when it is really hot, if I start to perspire a bit on my face, my skin gets itchy. Has anyone else experienced that?[/B]


I've heard that is the bismuth. If you try Everyday Mineral, that may help because it does not contain it.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> - Hey thanks, I will check it out![/B]





> Thanks for the info! I went to the site and ordered the free sample kit. Their web site is really fun to use... very informative!!![/B]





> i just ordered the samples too.. thanks for the info!! im excited and can't wait til it comes in... i love bare minerals so we'll see how this goes!![/B]





> I've been wanting to try Bare Minerals, so I ordered the Everyday Minerals kit. Thanks for posting this![/B]





> I ordered some samples too! I LOVE samples!!
> 
> Hey, if nothing else I found even more makeup that I like!
> 
> ...



no problem!! I love passing along good deals :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: 
hope you guys have good results! My mom recently started using the Intensive coverage and she really likes it. As for me, semi matte is my fav for sure.

Oh, fyi, the Everyday Minerals kabuki's are pretty good quality compared to the price! BE brushes are so scratchy, IMO. It hurts my face when I use them. I think I have the white goat hair premium kabuki or something from EDM, and it's lifetime guarantee so they'll replace it for free if it stops performing well for whatever reason. I first ordered their kabuki with the free samples and I was prepared to scoff at it and turn my nose up at it, since I have $50 - 60 kabuki's and I thought EDM's would be so pale in comparison. But I was really quite pleasantly surprised. They're soft and not scratchy and does a good job, very good deal for the price! I believe mineral foundation should be applied with either a kabuki or a flat topped buffer brush for maximum benefits/effect. If you do not like natural hair for your brushes and prefer synthetic, absolutely check out Too Faced's pink retractable kabuki, it's seriously the softest thing I have ever felt in my life! But, natural hairs do the best job of blending everything in.

Also, I don't know how many people know about this, but for those of you who are wary of buying things without hearing reviews about it first (like myself) you can go to http://www.makeupalley.com and click on product reviews (i think you have to sign up to be a user to access that part now) and it contains pretty much _every_ beauty related product reviews posted up by other members. I usually never go wrong buying things after reading all the reviews there. 

Let me know how these turn out for you guys! I'm excited for you all to receive your cute samples. They are really cute!




> I've used Everyday Minerals before and you are right, I do prefer it over BE (it doesn't contain bismuth), but I keep using BE because I can run into a BE store or Ulta and get what I am out of instead of ordering and waiting (I hate ordering via the Internet). If Everyday Minerals were to hit the stores, I would switch right away! I think they have more color choices for foundation and therefore, I think they have more selection of colors for various undertones.[/B]


 :aktion033: yay for EDM! I know what you mean by having to order online instead of being able to grab it and go from a store. And BE does such a nice job of attracting customers to their stores, it's so cute inside/outside. And thank you! Bismuth was the ingredient I couldn't remember!




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=572165
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also think it's the bismuth in BE. That is the ingredient that causes skin irritation for people with sensitive skin who use BE.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A few months ago when I first saw these posts on BE, I went online to QVC (I must have read that somewhere?) But anyway I bought a starter kit, it's nice and I like the way it looks, but it made me break out. BUT then again anytime I switch brands I break out.

So, essentially, I do like it, but I think I'll wait till the fall to start using it regularly. I like the the moisturizing feel of tinted moisturizer for the warmer months.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I just ordered the starter kit from the website carol recommended :aktion033: I have the most sensitive skin and it sounds like Leanna when she says her kids say don't get upset your rosacea will flare up..that's me!! :smpullhair: I currently use Estee Lauder for foundation, so I'm anxious to see how this works. Thank you Carol for the recomendation! I hope I ordered it right


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I've been using BE for years too. I just ordered the samples as well as a "few" other things. It was hard to order the foundation because I don't know if I am warm, cool, golden, etc. I don't even know which celebrity I can compare my complexion to. I know WHO I want to look like. I'm looking forward to receiving it! I forgot to order the kabuki brush. I agree the BE kabuki is pinchy so I don't use it.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

> I love it too and have been using it for a number of years. My only issue with it is when it is really hot, if I start to perspire a bit on my face, my skin gets itchy. Has anyone else experienced that?[/B]


 This happens to me all of the time when I am hot!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Slightly OT, but a very inexpensive, quality "foundation" I tried recently and now love is Neutrogena healthy glow sheer foundation, SPF 30. Comes in a tube, I think maybe 2oz or so and is $14 but I got in on sale for 1/2 off. Anyway, the coverage is GREAT--not too heavy, not too sheer. I love it. Hasn't irritated my sensitive skin whatsoever. I may have posted about it before, but it's my new fav... http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp...8d-1aa420dd81eb


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Salty Malty had alerted us to the sale they had - it was a 20% discount coupon.
> 
> I think I explained this before, I took it to the BE counter at Macy's (they have a whoel section) .. they made a big deal that they wouldn't take it and to go to the actual BE store in another mall etc etc ...
> 
> ...


HAHA I used to work at Macy's!! And you are right!! If you are a Macy's card holder they will bend over backwards to please you!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I went to the web site and looked but could not for the life of me figure out what color foundation to order. I currently am using Clinique products because I can test them out in the store. Now if I am using Clinique Dewy Smooth 02 in cream. I have no skin problems except that I am old.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=572165
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I hadn't heard of Everyday Minerals so I will look them up! The purer the better!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

I also think it's the bismuth in BE. That is the ingredient that causes skin irritation for people with sensitive skin who use BE.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks, I do have very sensitive skin and would be happy to eliminate the itching when I'm hot as I live in AZ, and will be HOT for the next 5 or so months :smpullhair:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I just ordered the starter kit from the website carol recommended :aktion033: I have the most sensitive skin and it sounds like Leanna when she says her kids say don't get upset your rosacea will flare up..that's me!! :smpullhair: I currently use Estee Lauder for foundation, so I'm anxious to see how this works. Thank you Carol for the recomendation! I hope I ordered it right[/B]


No No NOoooooooooo Andrea - Once you use any of the BareEssentuals, you'll see the difference- you will never ever wear any kind of "name brand" foundation - and I am talking about high end stuff too - I have used almost all of them big big names too - they just added to my rosacea.

FYI for all of you - Target has started selling Bare Essentuals and they have the starter kit 
Target is also selling Origins which I absolutely loveeeeeeeeee - has anyone tried their Checks and Balance face wash ??

Ok - another secret I will share with you from nurse esthetician (sp) - she always tells me to exfoliate, and having rosacea it's an irritable nightmare, she finally told me to buy the cheap St Ives brand Apricot scrub for sensitive skin and EXFOLIATE TWICE A DAY .... she is much older and looks fantastic (with the help of botox and all the other stuff she has access to) ... so I've been doing it twice a day and radiant lovely skin appears after removing the dead surface.

I've had chemical peels and laser peels but this good old St Ives gives the same results instantly without the sunburn.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I just got the free test kit from Everyday Minerals and I really like it. I had never used any of the mineral make-up before so this is new territory for me. 

I have always used MAC studio fix, but this is even lighter weight and less cakeee (if that makes sense). The coverage is very good as well. I have the beginning stages of Rosacea and it will be interesting to see how my face responds to this make-up.
I need to get some new brushes for it like that kabuki brush everyone was talking about. 

Thanks for the post this has been fun! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I placed a large order from LaurEss but haven't tried it yet. Has anyone used it before?


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> I just got the free test kit from Everyday Minerals and I really like it. I had never used any of the mineral make-up before so this is new territory for me.
> 
> I have always used MAC studio fix, but this is even lighter weight and less cakeee (if that makes sense). The coverage is very good as well. I have the beginning stages of Rosacea and it will be interesting to see how my face responds to this make-up.
> I need to get some new brushes for it like that kabuki brush everyone was talking about.
> ...


 :aktion033: :aktion033: yay! Glad to hear you like it!! I'm excited for you! 

Don't get the BE kabuki, it's really scratchy. I can't stand brushes that hurt my face. Get Everyday mineral's premium white goat hair kabuki instead, pretty decent for the price! If you guys need recommendations on kabuki's or flat topped buffer brushes (these work even better than kabuki's, imo for mineral foundation), let me know. I've gone through a lot of trial and errors with several different brands and can give you an idea of what to look for.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> I placed a large order from LaurEss but haven't tried it yet. Has anyone used it before?[/B]


I haven't personally tried it myself, but I hear nothing but good things about their products! Let me know how you like it, I've been looking into trying it also.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=574301
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well what Kabuki brush and Flat Topped Buffer Brush do you recommend?!  I have the BE kabuki (it came w/the starter kit) but it is a little scratchy and it's the small baby handle one. 

I also need some good eye shadow brushes! I don't have a deep crease, so it's difficult to get a good crease contour goin' on!

Edit to add: I can't find the goat hair kabuki, they only have the Long Handled Synthetic....


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> Well what Kabuki brush and Flat Topped Buffer Brush do you recommend?!  I have the BE kabuki (it came w/the starter kit) but it is a little scratchy and it's the small baby handle one.
> 
> I also need some good eye shadow brushes! I don't have a deep crease, so it's difficult to get a good crease contour goin' on!
> 
> Edit to add: I can't find the goat hair kabuki, they only have the Long Handled Synthetic....[/B]




:smpullhair: :smpullhair: you're right!! they don't have it anymore! their brushes go in and out so fast and I knew they were doing synthetic brushes, but I didn't realize they were going to replace the entire line of natural hair brushes! However, I did look up the reviews for the long handled kabuki for EM on makeupalley and it has really great reviews... probably because it's so soft. Synthetic brushes are incredibly incredibly soft! It's crazy how soft is, you won't be able to stop touching the bristles! I would go ahead and try that one or the synthetic buffer brush that they have. I have a Too Faced retractable kabuki that's synthetic, and I really loved it for a while just because it was so soft. But I don't think synthetics do as great as a job as the natural brushes in blending things in. But I'm picky, so really you probably won't be able to notice that much of a difference unless you are very critical about it. 

If you are willing to dish out the money ($50+) , then I would recommend:
- *MAC's 182* - which is like the traditional kabuki - people swear by this, it's soft, not scratchy, and definitely does the job well
- *MAC 183* - which is a flat topped buffer brush - just like other mac brushes, people swear by this also, same softness as the 182
- *Smashbox 19* (i think that's what the # was) - which is a long handled kabuki which people lovee (but I find it just a teeny bit scratchy.. like I said, I'm picky though, I just can't tolerate any amount of scratchy-ness)
- *Stila #21* (I think that's the #..) - a flat topped buffer brush that they market as a cheek contour brush. It's great for blush and bronzing, but also great for mineral foundation, and it's super duper soft!
- *Bobby brown's kabuki* - a lot of people love this one too

If you want something that is medium price range:
- *Bare Escentuals heavenly brush* (? I think that's what it's called! but it's like the stila brush, long handled flat top buffer) - my friend swears by this brush, she said it's really soft and I have checked out reviews for it a while ago, and this is one brush from BE that's not scratchy apparently. Cheaper alternative to Stila's.
- *Sephora's long handled kabuki brushes *- they're like the smashbox one. A bit on the scratchy side, but it's pretty good, I've tried them out at sephora with bronzers and they did a good job.

If you want something that doesn't break the bank!:
- *Everyday mineral brushes* - their prices are pretty good quality compared to the price. If you're going to go ahead w/ synthetic, I would probably check out theirs before anything.
- *Coastal Scents brushes:* http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore/in...;category_ID=37
definitely check it out! you just can't beat those prices!! I heard wonderful things about their italian badger brushes, especially the buffer brush. They also have synthetics available too.

whew! :smheat: lots of brushes! 
Out of all these, my personal favorites are the MAC ones, Stila 21, and Too Faced's Retractable Kabuki (<-- this one is SOO cute!). I rotate using these brushes. But these days, I've been using the Stila usually, Just because it's so versatile. I can do mineral foundation, blush, and loose powder all with that one brush. But of course you can do this w/ the kabukis too, but I just love how soft the stila brush is. 


As for the subject of eyeshadow brushes, MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC MAC!! You seriously can't beat their brushes!! I also like Stila's too. They have double ended ones that are convenient too (but not ideal if you store your makeup brushes standing up). I don't have a deep crease either, duh, I'm asian lol! I would recommend:
- *Stila's #20* (I think??) it's a double ended one that has an eyeliner brush (it makes a thicker line though) and an angled brush on the other side that is very soft and does a great job with the crease area. Many people have said this brush has taught them to do their crease. 
- *MAC's 222, and 217* for crease work. 224 works better for those with larger crease areas. 
- *Smashbox* also has a brush that look like the 222/224 that people like too. 

I think you'll find the brushes that look like 222/224 really easy to use for crease work. People refer to these as the "windshield wiper" brushes because that's how they use it. You just simply go back and forth in windshield wiper motion across your crease. I just prefer Stila 20 b/c I can't really get these brushes into my crease area being asian and all and having a very shallow crease, and I also like a defined shape for my crease. 222/224 gives me more of a diffused soft crease look (especially the 224, very soft diffused look). I use stila 20 first and then 222 if i feel the need to define the crease and deepen the color, 224, I just use for blending out the crease color after I've applied it w/ the other two brushes. 

But these brushes are kind of pricey.. so if you're looking for cheaper alternatives:
- look what *coastal scents* has to offer
- *NYX brushes* that they sell at drugstores. They are synthetic, and I have one of them. They have a crease brush that looks like the MAC ones that I know many people like. the downside is that it's kind of hard to find sometimes. 


Did i get carried away here??? :smilie_tischkante: My post looks a mile long! This is going to take up a whole page by itself, LOL. Sorry! I need to learn how to condense what I want to say into short, concise sentences. 

Hope this helps!! Feel free to ask questions :thumbsup:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Carol you are the best!!

Thank you!

:smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

When it comes to make up brushes, you get what you pay for...a cheap brush won't do a good job, and a good expensive brush can make all the difference. Whichever brush you decide, remember to care for it properly. Always wipe off the bristles after use (you can use baby wipes, or special brush wipes, or just swipe across a kleenex). Try to wash your brushes at least once every couple of weeks. I do mine once a week. Use a good shampoo and conditioner and try not to get the part by the handle too wet. It might dissolve the glue. Any brush will become scratchy when the hairs begin to break. Brushes usually last me about 4 to 6 months. I tend to grind my minerals, and the difference between my new and old kabukis is about 1/3 an inch! Obviously, if you're not as hard, your brushes will last longer. Chanel makes some wonderful brushes, but honestly, I like my BE brushes too. Sephora has a nice selection of professional brushes and they used to offer some good deals on train cases and brush sets. I haven't ventured from BE, except to try Jane Iredale. I didn't care for the product colors. One thing you can also do to cut back on itchy-ness is to use a good primer. I like SmashBox's photo finish primer. BE makes one too, although I haven't tried it.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> Carol you are the best!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


you're welcome Mandy!! 




> When it comes to make up brushes, you get what you pay for...a cheap brush won't do a good job, and a good expensive brush can make all the difference. Whichever brush you decide, remember to care for it properly. Always wipe off the bristles after use (you can use baby wipes, or special brush wipes, or just swipe across a kleenex). Try to wash your brushes at least once every couple of weeks. I do mine once a week. Use a good shampoo and conditioner and try not to get the part by the handle too wet. It might dissolve the glue. Any brush will become scratchy when the hairs begin to break. Brushes usually last me about 4 to 6 months. I tend to grind my minerals, and the difference between my new and old kabukis is about 1/3 an inch! Obviously, if you're not as hard, your brushes will last longer. Chanel makes some wonderful brushes, but honestly, I like my BE brushes too. Sephora has a nice selection of professional brushes and they used to offer some good deals on train cases and brush sets. I haven't ventured from BE, except to try Jane Iredale. I didn't care for the product colors. One thing you can also do to cut back on itchy-ness is to use a good primer. I like SmashBox's photo finish primer. BE makes one too, although I haven't tried it.[/B]



I definitely agree! I would just add that, 

1.) you do get what you pay for - But there are lots that do what they should do even though the price isn't high. They just might not last as long, not as soft, and not as precise. But there are some that just ends up being a waste of money b/c it's very bad quality and doesn't get the job done, so you're better off having saved for a better quality brush. 

2.) As for how long good quality brushes last all depends on you and how well you take care of it (keeping it clean, making sure you're not bending them out of shape, etc). I've had most of mine for 3 - 4 years so far, and still going very strong (MAC, stila, smashbox) and they have made a world of a difference from the cheap brushes I used to use when I was younger. If you do a good job of taking care of the brushes, they can last seriously forever. I know makeup artists who have brushes from 15 years ago. I've never heard of anyone grinding their brushes so hard that it only lasts 4 -6 months? You don' need to grind your brushes until it wears out like that. It's simply just swirl, tap, buff like how they say. 

3.) I don't know about primers cutting down on the itchyness for everyone, since it all depends on each person and how they react to the ingredients in the primer too. But I would check out a primer for mineral makeup foundation. It makes the foundation go on a lot smoother and not look cakey/powdery, not to mention that it helps the makeup stay on your face longer. I also use Smashbox photo finish primer.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am particularly hard on my brushes...that's why I go through them so quickly. My less often used brushes last much longer, but my daily kabuki gets replaced often. I usually buy two or three at a time so when it comes time to toss, I have one ready in the wings. I also replace my mascara about every two to three weeks.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I recently started using BE's primer, Prime Time, and really helps keep the bare minerals on all day and I don't get that tingly sensation anymore. I have pretty sensitive skin and was also concerned about the primer making me breakout, but it doesn't.

I also ordered the Everday Minerals sample kit suggested by Carol, which I can't wait to try!!! :biggrin:


----------

